# Installing GM stock backup camera in my 2011 - help!



## mdclapps (Sep 30, 2020)

I'm sure that title doesn't really sum my question up, but here we go.

I have a 2011 LT, no backup camera, and came with the "green screen." I recently upgraded the radio to a Sony XAV-AX1000, which is backup camera ready. 

I like the look of the stock trim in Gen1 Cruzes factory equipped with a backup camera [GM p/n #95407980], and would like to install that in my car.

So a few questions:

Will it work with my receiver? Every time I search this part number, MyLink comes up right along side it...which I don't have.
If it will work, what other parts will I need? Harnesses? Wires?
Thank you so much!


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Yes, you might need many new parts but others have done it here


----------



## mdclapps (Sep 30, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Yes, you might need many new parts but others have done it here


So you're saying yes that the trim piece with backup camera will work with my non-MyLink aftermarket radio in a 2011 Cruze?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm not even saying you have the actual Camera behind the trim piece installed?


----------



## mdclapps (Sep 30, 2020)

Eddy Cruze said:


> I'm not even saying you have the actual Camera behind the trim piece installed?


I do not have it installed. Just want to confirm it can work, and see what parts are needed before I go and purchase the parts.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

mdclapps said:


> I do not have it installed. Just want to confirm it can work, and see what parts are needed before I go and purchase the parts.


Try this link








Search results for query: adding camera







www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Short Answer: It will work.

Long answer: You will need the chrome trim with camera, trunklid wiring harness - part number 94556229, change your main trunk wiring harness's connector to match the one on the trunklid wiring harness (they used the same wire colors from 2011 to 2016 Limited so you can do an easy splice job pulling the connector from a 2013+ in a junkyard), add the 3 wires specifically needed for the camera to the main trunk wiring harness and run them to the front of the vehicle, and modify the Sony's wiring harness as needed to support the video signal input. Shouldn't take more than an hour and half to do the job.


----------



## mdclapps (Sep 30, 2020)

StLouisCPhT said:


> Short Answer: It will work.
> 
> Long answer: You will need the chrome trim with camera, trunklid wiring harness - part number 94556229, change your main trunk wiring harness's connector to match the one on the trunklid wiring harness (they used the same wire colors from 2011 to 2016 Limited so you can do an easy splice job pulling the connector from a 2013+ in a junkyard), add the 3 wires specifically needed for the camera to the main trunk wiring harness and run them to the front of the vehicle, and modify the Sony's wiring harness as needed to support the video signal input. Shouldn't take more than an hour and half to do the job.


Awesome! Thanks so much. By chance would you know what each of the three colored wires are?


----------



## StLouisCPhT (Sep 13, 2015)

Sorry, it's been almost a year since I did that project and I no longer have my notes on the subject. If anything, 2 of them would be the + and - camera signal wires but the 3rd one eludes me. Possibly the Run/Crank Ignition 1 Voltage wire as that wouldn't be needed for a non-camera harness. Looking at the diagram on Dhpnet's thread on making a Mylink harness those would be pins 16,17 and 21.


----------

